# We miss you, Sun



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Sweet girl Sun:

You came to our lives in July. You were so tiny and beautiful we could barely stand how cute you were. All of us loved you immediately, specially Gatito who had such a hard time saying goodbye to you...we all had. 










Sun, my sweet girl, I want to say I'm sorry. I know it was an accident, a horrible stupid accident. But I feel it was my fault anyway. I am sorry I was not there with you when it happened. And I'm sorry you were so little, and you died so suddenly we couldn't even say goodbye. I remember the day before the accident I was eating a meat sandwich and you begged for a piece of meat. I gave it to you while we were sitting on the coach, and you purred and kneaded the air afterwards...you were so happy, remember? 










I hope we gave you a happy life, as short as it was. We will never, ever forget you dear girl. Me and dad remember you every day. We still cry sometimes, but we also remember the good things we lived together. Gatito got gradually better after you left, and he has now some new friends you couldn't meet. But he'll never love any furry friend as much as he loved you. Thank you girl but making him so happy. Thank you for the time you gave us. We were so happy.










Your brother had babies, and we kept one of them. His name is Ice, he is your nephew. And he was born the exact day you were born, on May 13th. He talks and talks, just like you, and he also loves to sleep leaning on my arm, just as you did. 










I was hesitant to do this, because it hurts so much I was avoiding it. And it trully has been very, very hard. But this is my way to say goodbye to you, my lovely girl. We'll carry you in our hearts as long as we live. We love you. I'm sorry you have to see me so sad. I promise I won't cry so much from now on.

Mom, dad and Gatito




_A year from now on November 27, 2010, Sun escaped during the night and was hit by a car. She was only 6 months old. _


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh my god, that is so sad. I'm very sorry that you lost your Sun, and so tragically.
Please know that I feel your pain. Those pics of Sun are so sweet.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for you, your SO and Gatito, some hurts don't seem to go away it's over 6 months since I lost my beloved Samantha and I still tear up when I think about her.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Lenka: I'm so sorry you lost Sun so early and so tragically. This must be a very difficult day for you. Rest in peace, little Sun and know you are loved.


----------



## Destinie (Nov 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, Sun can never be replaced but I am sure that she lived a wonderful life. ♥


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

This was a very nice tribute to Sun. I'm sorry for her and you.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Both Sun and Ice are beautiful.


----------



## KariyaReyleesMom (Oct 22, 2011)

Awe, amazing tribute. Sorry for your loss of Sun.....she was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a lovely tribute to your sweet girl. So sorry for your loss


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

Lenkolas,

I'm so very sorry for your loss. There are no words to describe what you went through, I still come home and think Cutie will come running down the stairs. Sun reminds me so much of my Zeus. I hope Cutie and Sun are waiting on the rainbow bridge and having a really good time 
HUGS and KISSES


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

*Thank you...*

Thank you guys. It was a tough weekend. But life goes on and most of the people just don't understand. So your support means a lot to us. Honestly.

I came to this forum precisely because I was devastated when Sun died. And it has been of great help and support. I know it is just a forum, and this is just the Internet and we don't really know each other (and we live 10,000 kilometers away) but still, most of you are just great people and you don't know how grateful I am.

Please keep your kitties indoors. I wish nobody had to go through this pain.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Like you I joined this forum after a devastating loss, I too have found that those who haven't been deeply bonded with a pet don't understand the pain, it like losing your child.
You never truly get over the loss it's always there, Since Samantha death I've found myself recalling the many pets that have shared my life.
Not just Meme, Samantha immediate predecessor but Valentine my first pet when I was 5 who died as a small kitten, Blackie, Hungry and Mammy cat, my brother's cat Sylvester, my sister's cats Pandora and the 1st Samantha and the dogs, Woof, Sandy, Dino and Bart .
I hadn't thought of them for many years
They all own a space in my heart, the more recent ones were with me for a much longer time and claim more space and the memories are both precious and loss still quite painful.


----------

